# Langfinger Handschuhe



## flame (22. März 2009)

Jo der name ist Programm. Ich suche ein paar Langfinger Handschuhe für den Sommer. Die Handschuhe sollten recht gut belüftet sein, damit man nicht allzu sehr darin schwitzt. Habe mir die FOX Dirtpaw mal angesehen, die wirken auf mich aber recht dick.

flame


----------



## Marc B (22. März 2009)

Ich habe mit meinen Ferdy F Handschuhen beste Erfahrungen gemacht und trage meine "Handwerkerhandschuhe" schon sehr lange. Hier mein Dauertest (ridefirst.de):



> Dauertest: Ferdy F Power Handschuhe im Bike-Alltag
> Seit über zwei Jahren sind die stabilen Handschuhe aus dem Handwerkerbedarf im Dauereinsatz und halten sich dabei um einiges besser als die zuvor getragene Konkurrenz aus der Bikebranche.
> 
> Was im Handwerkerbereich bewährt seine Dienste leistet, kann bei den ähnlichen Anforderungen im Bike-Alltag nicht fehl am Platze sein - das müssen sich auch die Redakteure des MountainBIKE Magazins gedacht haben, als sie die bisher unbekannten Handschuhe vor drei Jahren getestet haben.
> ...



Alle Infos zu den Ferdy F Handschuhe Modellen und eine Händlerliste gibt es unter:

http://www.leipold-doehle.de/ferdyf_produkte.php (zweite Seite "Bike-Modelle")

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (22. März 2009)

ich hab mir für den sommer die Specialized Enduro gekauft. http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=5e08cace1afb15876ae747d29a91c7cf

die sind sehr luftig. ein bild für die handinnenfläche kannst du hier gucken http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/30_55/products_id/3969


----------



## Hellfried (22. März 2009)

kann auch nur die specialized enduro handschuhe empfehlen,super passform und gute belüftung preis ist auch ok!!!


----------



## flame (22. März 2009)

kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die 2008 variante von dem handschuh sagen? den finde ich opitsch ansprechender bild


----------



## MTBnoob (22. März 2009)

Habe mir vor Kurzem die O'Neal Revolution fÃ¼r extrem gÃ¼nstige 13,90â¬ bei bike-discount.de bestellt, kosten eigtl. um die 25â¬. Sind super leicht und bequem zu tragen, gute belÃ¼ftet und haben leichte GummiverstÃ¤rkungen Ã¼ber den Fingern. Zu diesem Preis sind sie bei bike-discount aber soweit ich weiÃ nicht mehr erhÃ¤ltlich.


----------



## Hellfried (24. März 2009)

flame schrieb:


> kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die 2008 variante von dem handschuh sagen? den finde ich opitsch ansprechender bild


2008 und 2009 sind eigentlich gleich nur das design ist anders!!!!


----------



## Masberg (24. März 2009)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Habe mir vor Kurzem die O'Neal Revolution für extrem günstige 13,90 bei bike-discount.de bestellt, kosten eigtl. um die 25. Sind super leicht und bequem zu tragen, gute belüftet und haben leichte Gummiverstärkungen über den Fingern. Zu diesem Preis sind sie bei bike-discount aber soweit ich weiß nicht mehr erhältlich.



 für den Sommer perfekt. Super belüftet, gutes Griffgefühl, kein Schnickschnack


----------



## Tauchsieder (24. März 2009)

flame schrieb:


> Jo der name ist Programm. Ich suche ein paar Langfinger Handschuhe für den Sommer. Die Handschuhe sollten recht gut belüftet sein, damit man nicht allzu sehr darin schwitzt. Habe mir die FOX Dirtpaw mal angesehen, die wirken auf mich aber recht dick.
> 
> flame



Gute Handschuhe für Langfinger sind auch diese medizinischen Einweghandschuhe.


----------



## Domme02 (25. März 2009)

Tauchsieder schrieb:


> Gute Handschuhe für Langfinger sind auch diese medizinischen Einweghandschuhe.


mit denen wil ich aber nicht bei 36 grad am gardasee fahren!! Am ende der Tour fährt man dann mit Wasserbehältern am Lenker und schmerzenden Händen.


----------



## Stromberg (26. März 2009)

Suchst Du eher was Stabiles oder soll der Handschuh luftig sein? Falls Du Dich eher selten lang machst, kann ich Dir den Pearl Izumi Octane empfehlen. Hat eine Innenhand aus feinem, aber strapazierfähgem Leder, keine Polsterung und ist sehr luftig. Für Enduristen, die öfter mal Bodenproben nehmen, ist er aber wohl zu filigran. Eher für XC und Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (26. März 2009)

Ich schließ mich hier bei der Suche mal an... brauch nämlich auch n paar neue Handschuhe für den Sommer. 
Ich fahr eigentlich Tour, erde mich aber doch das ein oder andre mal. Also irgendwas dazwischen


----------



## Jagdfalke (26. März 2009)

Ich benutze die SixSixOne Comp Handschuhe. 

Hier ist ein Link: http://www.profirad.de/sixsixone-comp-handschuhe-schwarz-p-13857.html

Das Bild trügt ein wenig. Die Handschuhe sind sehr gut belüftet und man kann sie in der Übergangszeit und im Sommer sehr gut tragen.


----------



## Smilymarco (26. März 2009)

Ich hab mir heute die Fox Digit geholt. Machen nen ganz geilen Eindruck.

Ansonsten schauen die Roeckl 3104-804 - MTB (auf www.roeckl.de unter Innovation -> Radsport) auch gut belüftet aus.


----------



## leuchte81 (27. März 2009)

ich hab die hier 
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=39633 
in schwarz rot
und bin damit wunschlos glücklich. sehen auf verdammt cool aus und ich schwitze nicht mehr als mit meinen kurzen handschuhen (gleiches modell; zumindest merke ich keinen unterschied)


----------



## FT-HBM (27. März 2009)

Hab mir diese hier von Specialized besorgt:





Sind echt super bequem und gut gepolstert. Sie entwickeln sich auch nicht zum "Schweißtank".

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## hemi (27. März 2009)

flame schrieb:


> kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die 2008 variante von dem handschuh sagen? den finde ich opitsch ansprechender bild



ich habe den, und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (27. März 2009)

ich fahre den Oneal Sniper Glove. Bin eig. ganz zufrieden mit den Dingern. Aber ich habe sie noch nicht im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen getestet. Da könnten sie ziemlich warm sein.
Fahrt ihr bei hohen Temperaturen überhaupt mit Langfingerhandschuhen? Imo ist das sinnvoll, da man so nicht mit schweißigen Fingern vom Bremshebel rutschen kann und bei Stürzen ist es natürlich auch sicherer. Auf längeren und anstrengenden Touren im Sommer kann es natürlich oft warm werden.


----------



## Onur-9O (27. März 2009)

hier, O Neal Element Glove in blau, schwarz, rot oder grün^^ sehen gut aus und haben noch einen bezahlbaren Preis

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/handschuhe-lang.html?sortBy=4


----------



## acid-driver (28. März 2009)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den ergon-handschuhen?

verschleiß, belüftung, passen die gut zu den griffen?

mit den 661 habe ich in sachen haltbarkeit recht schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. nach 500km sind die schon fast fertig


----------



## Vaderchen (29. März 2009)

Hab mir mal den Oneal Butch angetan und bin recht zufrieden. Angenehm zu tragen und recht robust bei Bruchlandungen. Luftig ist er auch, also sollte ein heisser Sommer keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## spectraler (31. März 2009)

hi,
ich hab auch schon verschiedenes durch probiert und bhab seit letztes Jahr den Specialized xc lite. Er ist ungepolstert (kein Gel oder so), super leicht und bequem, der Handrücke ist aus luftigem Netzgewebe.

nur am Rande:
 Ich hatte vorher immer Gel Handschuhe und trotzdem probleme mit einschlafenden Händen (kleine Finger usw.) als ich dann auf Ergo Griffe und ungepolsterte Handschuhe umgestiegen bin, war es perfekt!


----------



## DaBoom (31. März 2009)

Bin Ergon Dinger letzten Sommer gefahren und bin mit denen recht zufrieden. 
Ob die eine zweite Saison überstehen bezweifle ich auf Grund des Materials.
In den Seiten ist ein sehr dünnes Gewebe eingnäht, welches meiner Meinung nach nicht der Haltbarkeit förderlich ist.

+ Paßform
+ im Sommer top da kühl
o Haltbarkeit
- Preis

Bin nicht der Meinung dass die besser wie andere leicht gepolsterte Griffe mit den Ergon Griffen "funktionieren" -> Einsatz mit E1-S


----------



## lanman75 (1. April 2009)

Ähh, Ihr redet jetzt von den Ergon Langfinger Handschuhen nicht von den Griffen...oder ?!?!

Also ich habe die "TROY LEE DESIGNS - AIR GLOVE"  Handschuhe für den Sommer. Sehr gute Verarbeitung und super Belüftung...

Aber bei längern Touren habe ich Probleme mit einschlafenden Fingern bzw. plötzlichem Ziehen in der Hand. Nun werde ich mir diese Ergon Griffe mal bestellen und bin auf der Suche nach am Handballen (Innenseite) gepolsterte Langfinger Handschuhe.

Hat da jemand eine Kaufempfehlung für mich? 

Die normalen Handschuhe sind mir zu wenig gepolstert!!

Gruss
Lanman


----------



## lukabe (1. April 2009)

Hab mir heut Mittag die Fox Digit gekauft:



Tragen sich sehr angenehm, sind gut belüftet, wie das mir der Haltbarkeit aussieht werd ich dann am Ende der Saison sehn.


----------



## Jagdfalke (1. April 2009)

Die sehen gut aus. Was hast du gezahlt?


----------



## lukabe (1. April 2009)

36â¬ beim Stadler. GÃ¼nstiger als in allen Internetshops wo ich sie gesehen hab, wenn man die Versandkosten miteinrechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. April 2009)

Frag Thomas, ob er das Foto auf die Titelseite stellen kann


----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2009)

flame schrieb:


> kann mir irgendjemand etwas über die 2008 variante von dem handschuh sagen? den finde ich opitsch ansprechender bild



Fahr die Enduro die du verlinkt hast, seid einem Jahr, sind top.

Zuvor hab ich auch schon Speci Enduro gefahren, haben so drei oder vier Jahre gehalten.
Find die Specis top!!


----------



## DatWölfchen (14. April 2009)

hi

ich hab mir die Elite von Royal und die Xenon II von Gore bestelle will mal schaun welche sich besser eignen die Xenon hab ich zum testen mitbestellen da ich gelegendlich noch RR fahre,bin aber bisher mit MTB und RR mit den Element von O`Neal gefahren im sommer!

http://eshop.netclusive.de/epages/n...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DEHier mal der Royal Elite
http://eshop.netclusive.de/epages/n...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE

und der GORE Xenon 
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=11673


----------



## hofschalk (15. April 2009)

wie fallen denn die specialized handschueh aus? ich bin nämlich auch schon ewig auf der suche nach nem freeride-tauglichen modell, aber mir passen die ganzen dinger net...hab zu lange finger


----------



## gecko83 (16. April 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den O Neal Reactor Gloves ??? Die scheinen ja auch noch ein kleines aber feines Ballenposter zu haben.

Ich wollte eigentlich die Fox Dirtpaw erwerben, aber da gibt es im Internet kaum Bilder von der Innenseite und es ist nicht ersichtlich wie gut sie an der Innenseite gepolstert sind... und nen Händler der sowas auf Lager hat gibt es in meiner Nähe leider auch nicht.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Vito Corleone (16. April 2009)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Roeckl Solar gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Gut belüftet und sehr hoher Tragekomfort. Grip ist auch ok.


----------



## DatWölfchen (16. April 2009)

so die beiden Handschuh sind angekommen und auch ich musste mit entäuschung feststellen das auch meine Gore Xenon Handschuh fehlerhaft sind bei dem einen Handschuh wurden die Protectoren nicht vernäht und weitere nähte waren nicht besonders abgeschlossen siehe Bild, die Handschuh gingen gleich postwendend zurück!

Nun zum besseren teil meiner bewertung den Royal Elite Handschuhen
ich war erstmal von der optik sehr beeindruckt sehen noch besser als auf nem bild aus desweiteren sind diese sehr gut verarbeitet und angenehm zutragen der Handschuh ist sehr leicht und die belüftung ist auch bestens somit ein toller Sommerhandschuh. Da dies ein Handschuh ohne verschlusslasche ist hatte ich so meine zweifel aber ich muss sagen die schmiegen sich perfekt am handgelenk an! Die Griffigkeit am Lenker und an den Bremsen ist sehr genau und rutschfest! Das Material ist zwischen den fingern an der innen seite in Wabenform verarbeitet und bietet damit eine perfekte belüftung zwischen den fingern!
Der Preis von 34,90.-(bei Rose) ist meiner meinung nach jeden cent wert
alles in allem ein echt toller Langfingersommerhandschuh 

GORE Xenon rechts die fehlende naht






Royal Elite


----------



## Billybob (16. April 2009)

Hallo, hab mir vor ca 2 wochen die specialized ridge (bild) geholt... gefallen mir sehr gut und sind gut belÃ¼ftet aber wegen der polsterung vertragen die sich leider nicht mit meinen ergongriffen.

fÃ¼r 25â¬ inkl versand kannste se haben sind nur 3 oder 4 mal gefahren und quasi neu.
(sonst sind se halt bald im bikemarkt zu finden)




sorry wegen der fotoquali, hab nur ne handy cam...
aber hier nochmal n link http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/3975


----------



## relaxo_ (17. April 2009)

wie ist die polsterung von den specialized gel denn, eher hart oder so schaumgummi-mässig weich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (17. April 2009)

wenn man se so in der hand hat würd ichs eher als weich bezeichnen... aber ich habs halt nach na halben bis dreiviertel std aufm bike schon als störend empfunden... wegen der griffe halt


----------



## relaxo_ (17. April 2009)

ne ich meinte mit speci gel handschuhe das modell "gel" *g*, oder ham die dieselbe polsterung wie die ridge?


----------



## Billybob (17. April 2009)

aso da kann ich nix zu sagen


----------



## Raylinth (17. April 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Langfinger Version vom Ergon probiert?
Fahre am MTB nämlich Ergon Griffe und mir ist es ähnlich wie BillyBob ergangen, die Handschuhe (Roeckle irgendwas) vertragen sich nicht mit den Griffen.


----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

jo, habe ich auf der ersten seite auch schonmal gefragt, gab leider nur eine antwort 

alternativ sehen die FOX digit ganz gut aus, hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gesammelt? haltbarkeit/verarbeitung/ergon-tauglichkeit


----------



## lukabe (18. April 2009)

Mein Bruder hat seit heute die Ergon Teile. Sehen von der Verarbeitung her ganz gut aus und scheinen auch gut zu passen.
Ich fahr seit kurzem die Digit, passen wie an die Hand gegossen, sind gut durchlüftet und auch bei der Verarbeitung gibts keine Mängel. Wies mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht werd ich sehen...
Foto siehe oben auf dieser Seite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (19. April 2009)

Onur-9O schrieb:


> hier, O Neal Element Glove in blau, schwarz, rot oder grün^^ sehen gut aus und haben noch einen bezahlbaren Preis
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/handschuhe/handschuhe-lang.html?sortBy=4





100%ig der Handschuh, super belüftet, super gefühlt, grip und hoher tragekomfort. Hatte mir die letzte Woche vom Bekannten ausgeliehen und gleich selber bestellt hoffe die kommen bald!


----------



## gecko83 (22. April 2009)

Hab jetzt nen Handschuh beim freundlichen Fachmann meines Vertrauens bestellt, hole ich am WE ab, ich sag euch dann mal wie der so is (wird gleich am Sonntag ausprobiert).

Gruß


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. April 2009)

Hab diese Roeckl: extrem gut gepolstert und kleben richtig am Lenker, allerdings könnten sie an der Handinnenseite bei einigen arg schwitzig sein, von oben sind die super belüftet:
http://www.bike24.net/p15814.html


----------



## Dreckskerl (23. April 2009)

suche, da schon öfter mit verkrmapften händen getsraft gewesen, langfinger für für's freeriden, also mit protektoren, die zusätzlich gelposterung haben. IDEE?


----------



## Red-Stone (23. April 2009)

Kuck dir al die Sombrio's bei BMO an:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/i...624f62e0bb20fd9b46b6a35b3ab9941&filter_id=193

Habe 2 Paar. Sind gut gepolstert und haben zwischen den Fingern ein luftdurchlässiges Netz. Ausserdem sind sie bei BMO günstig zu haben.


----------



## Hannes63 (23. April 2009)

Ich hab die hier Pearl Izumi
SELECT GEL Full Finger Handschuh

Gruß Hannes


----------



## ICON82 (23. April 2009)

Ich hab welche von Fox mit Geleinsätzen. Die habe ich schon knapp 1 Jahr. Trotz diversen radumbauten während der Fahrt  haben die Dinger kein Vergang. Top Qualität. Die Roeckl Dinger lösen sich bei mir zu schnell auf.

Ich glaube die hießen Reflex aber die 2008er.


----------



## Wurzelzwerg(in) (23. April 2009)

relaxo_ schrieb:


> wie ist die polsterung von den specialized gel denn, eher hart oder so schaumgummi-mässig weich?


 
Ich glaub, bin im Besitz der Kurzfinger-Variante Specialized Gel, welche "FT-HBM" hat. Hab mal die Katalogdaten verglichen. Glaube nicht das man darin schwitzt und werd mir die auch noch zulegen.
Zur Polsterungshärte würd ich sagen irgendwas dazwischen...
Vergesse nach ner halben Stunde meist, dass ich sie überhaupt auf hab bzw. wenn ich sie im Rucksack vergessen hab empfinde ich es nach wenigen Minuten als unangenehm an den Händen.


----------



## Hot Wheels (25. April 2009)

Wer nen Decathlonladen in der Nähe hat, die hier sind auch nicht
schlecht.

http://www.decathlon.de/DE/handschuhe-rr-6-schwarz-69584246/sizeAndColors.html?image=http://www.decathlon.de/products-pictures/gd-asset_14881237.jpg


----------



## Sportler 69 (26. April 2009)

Ich habe die Fox Dirtpaw in Rot Schwarz. Habe Sie heute das erste mal getragen war ja ein warmer Tag.
Sind sehr angenehm und leicht zu tragen, der Gripp ist super. Wenn es richtig warm wird würde ich allerdings immer kurzfinger Handschuhe tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (26. April 2009)

Guck mal hier:

http://www.active-out.eu/products/d...-PRO-Full-Finger-Glove-Fahrradhandschuhe.html


----------



## eightball28 (26. April 2009)

also ich hab das Vorgängermodell an den Händen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## An der Alb (26. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche Langfinger Handschuhe für eine Alpenüberquerung im Sommer. Sollten ein Gel-Polster haben. Normalerweise fahre ich ausschließlich kurze Handschuhe, möchte mir aber für die Alpenüberquerung lange zulegen.

Bei vielen Shops ist für mich nicht ganz klar, ob manche jetzt für die Überganszeit sind oder auch für den Sommer geeignet.

Gleichzeitig suche ich auch günstige Neopren-Überschuhe und eine gute und günstige Wind- oder/und Regenjacke.

Any Tipps? Möglichst vom gleichen Versender


----------



## acid-driver (26. April 2009)

also es gibt von roeckl sogenannte SOLAR handschuhe, die sind für den sommer.

als neoprenüberschuhe habe ich welche von ZWÖLFENDER gibts in 3mm und 4,5mm. klasse teile.

als regenjacke habe ich eine von GORE, das genaue modell weiß ich gerade nicht, tut ihren dienst aber sehr zuverlässig


----------



## Raylinth (26. April 2009)

Mittlerweile tendiere ich echt weg von Roeckl, habe zwei Modelle von denen und beide zeigen nach nunmehr einem Jahr Benutzung schon arge Verschleißerscheinungen bis hin zu aufgerissenen Nähten und das darf, meiner Meinung nach, bei solch einer Preisklasse nicht passieren.


----------



## Sportler 69 (26. April 2009)

Dem kann ich mich anschließen hatte auch schon einmal Probleme mit Roeckel , da sind die Nähte auch aufgerissen. Die waren gerade mal 2 Monate alt. Nie wieder


----------



## Aragonion (7. Oktober 2009)

Suche der Zeit auch noch einen Langfinger Handschuh und hatte an den Ergon HM1 gedacht, nur leider finde Ich keine Grössentabelle die auch den Unterschied erklärt zwischen M und W Version und was man als S, M, L und XL verstehen mag.
Problem dürfte sein das Ich kurze Finger hab.
Hab mal meinen ohne geschlossene Finger in Größe 8 der passt von Gore Bikewear abgebildet als Anhaltspunkt.

http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/1940/lu55dqye_jpg.htm

http://s8.directupload.net/file/d/1940/bjzmv5pt_jpg.htm

http://s6.directupload.net/file/d/1940/a7zso2as_jpg.htm

http://s4.directupload.net/file/d/1940/u2qasq5e_jpg.htm

Vielleicht läst sich anhand obigem die Größen die in Frage kommen einschränken.
Sind zwischen 3.5 cm am kleinen Finger bis 5,75 cm am Mittelfinger die raus schauen von der Länge her und am Daumen 4,00 - 4,25 cm.

mfg


----------



## Raylinth (7. Oktober 2009)

Da hilft nach Möglichkeit leider nur Ausprobieren!
Wobei Ergon (trage selbst die Short-Version) recht "normal" von seiner Größe her ausfällt.

Am Besten Du bestellst Dir halt 2 Größen, oder Du hast das Glück einen Laden in der Nähe zu haben der die Führt, oder besorgen kann.

Btw. Hast Du schon mal bei Ergon auf der HP selbst nach einer Größentabelle geschaut?


----------



## caadman (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
die neuen O'Neal Revolution 2010 sind recht dünn und luftig aufgebaut.
Bei Top Verarbeitung.

Fahre alternativ dazu die O'Neal Sniper, die ein bisschen dicker gepolstert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (10. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinen Ferdy F Handschuhen beste Erfahrungen gemacht und trage meine "Handwerkerhandschuhe" schon sehr lange. Hier mein Dauertest (ridefirst.de):
> 
> [...]



Ich hab den Rat mal befolgt und mir den Defender und den Cold Worker geholt. Hab zwar noch nicht großartig getestet, aber der erste Eindruck: Genial! Mehr braucht kein Biker. Super Preis/Leistung. Sehr praktisch finde ich, daß man die Handschuhe mit etwas Gewalt auch ohne Öffnen des Klettverschlusses an- und ausziehen kann. Mit dem Klettverschluß wird nur einmalig die Bundweite eingestellt.



Raylinth schrieb:


> Mittlerweile tendiere ich echt weg von Roeckl, habe zwei Modelle von denen und beide zeigen nach nunmehr einem Jahr Benutzung schon arge Verschleißerscheinungen bis hin zu aufgerissenen Nähten und das darf, meiner Meinung nach, bei solch einer Preisklasse nicht passieren.



Zwischen Preisklasse und Haltbarkeit gibt´s keinen Zusammenhang. Schutzhandschuhe die bequem und leicht sein sollen sind einfach Verschleißteile und müssen bei häufiger Benutzung häufig getauscht werden. Außerdem sind Bike-Handschuhe eher Modeartikel. Ein ernsthafter Bike-Sportler sollte also keine Scheu vor (hochwertigen!) Arbeitshandschuhen haben.


----------



## Ope (10. Oktober 2009)

Die besten *Langfinger* Handschuhe sind diese .....


----------



## Scott865 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ola.
Hab die Fox Dirtpaw.Ein super Langfingerhandschuh den ich nun fast ein Jahr fahre.Ist aber mehr für die Übergangszeit Frühling-Sommer bzw.Sommer-Herbst.Im Sommer ist es mehr ne Sauna als Handschuh.Griffigkeit ist der wahnsinn(kein Gel)

Hatten ein paar mal Bodenkontakt Waldboden sowie Asphalt.Haben sie alles spielend weggesteckt,kein verschleiß.

Das einzige was ärgerlich ist,ist das die Fingerprotektoren sich nach kürzester Zeit verabschiedet haben aber zum größten Teil auf der rechten Hand ich denkmal das dass ein Verarbeitungsfehler ist.
Mein Fazit:ich würde sie mir wieder zulegen.

zu Roeckel ein Freund hat sich ein paar Kurz-und Langfingerhandschuh davon geholt.Die sich aber binnen von Wochen in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt haben.was echt nicht sein kann bei der Marke und dem Preis.


----------



## Magicforce (21. Oktober 2009)

> Alle Infos zu den Ferdy F Handschuhe Modellen und eine Händlerliste gibt es unter:
> 
> http://www.leipold-doehle.de/ferdyf_produkte.php (zweite Seite "Bike-Modelle")


bin glaube ich blind, habe jetzt ´ne halbe Stunde auf der Seite rumgesucht und finde keine Händlerliste !


----------



## Raylinth (21. Oktober 2009)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Zwischen Preisklasse und Haltbarkeit gibt´s keinen Zusammenhang. Schutzhandschuhe die bequem und leicht sein sollen sind einfach Verschleißteile und müssen bei häufiger Benutzung häufig getauscht werden. Außerdem sind Bike-Handschuhe eher Modeartikel. Ein ernsthafter Bike-Sportler sollte also keine Scheu vor (hochwertigen!) Arbeitshandschuhen haben.



Natürlich hast Du damit Recht, allerdings sollte ich auch etwas von meinem Hochwertigen Arbeitshandschuhen haben und das länger als 6 Monate bei normalem Gebrauch.


----------



## rav3n. (21. Oktober 2009)

Mechanix sind sehr vernünftig:
http://mechanix-shop.de/

Hab selber den Original, Vent und Padded PAlm hier und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wenn, dann würde ich mir jetzt den hier holen:
http://mechanix-shop.de/M-Pact-covert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

